# hellblau/weiss für -24V



## maxi (18 Dezember 2008)

Brauche eine 3. Meinung :O)

also ich sage hellblau/weiss kann man nicht für -24V Verwenden (Da alles Hellblaue und derivate nur für Neutralleiter).
Kollega sagt, darf man doch!


----------



## Homer79 (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hab die Norm zwar grad nicht zur Hand, rein hellblau ist ja für Neutrallleiter, aber warum sollte man hellblau/ws nicht für -24V nehmen?

Warn auch nicht paar Beiträge hier die das behandeln...Schau sonst heut abend zu Hause mal nach...

Gruß


----------



## maxi (18 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe in den VDE nachgesehen udn kann mich auch an die VDe Kurse erinnern, da steht nur hellblau = Neutralleiter.
Von Mischderivaten steht da nichts in drinnen.


----------



## Homer79 (18 Dezember 2008)

> da steht nur hellblau = Neutralleiter


Richtig, warum soll dann aber hellblau/ws nicht für -24v gehen?

Grüße


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2008)

Ich wundere mich das unsere allwissende VDE-Müllhalde solche fragen stellt. Ich kenne dunkelblau/weiß als Bezugsmaße für die 24VDC (kurz 0V).

Hellblau ist IMHO nicht für den Neutralleiter reserviert.

Ich denke das schlimmste an der VDE ist, dass einige da was reinorakeln was gar nicht drin steht. 

*vde**vde**vde*


----------



## dani (18 Dezember 2008)

Das orakle ich doch mal mit. 
Die einzigen Farben die definitiv fix sind:
grün-gelb = PE oder grün/gelb mit blauem Klebeband = PEN.
Bei allem anderen kann man definitiv machen was man will.
Alles andere sind nur Vorschläge.


----------



## kermit (18 Dezember 2008)

bei uns ist mal eine Norm zu Vorschein gekommen, wo effektiv nur drin stand: Farbe egal, wichtig nur, dass im Plan bzw. Schranktür drin steht, welche Farbe was ist. Leider habe ich die Details nicht (mehr) parat. Es war ein Stromerzeuger, und die Norm bezog sich (glaube ich) auf KFZ-Technik. aber ohne jegliche Gewähr

ich will damit sagen: letztlich kommt es auf die jeweilige (Werks-)Norm an, was geht und was nicht.

wir haben übrigens seit mind 10a noch einige Meter (500?) hellblau mit weißem Begleitstrich auf Lager (0,75qm? wenn ich recht erinnere?). Damals wurden aber dbl/ws nachbestellt


----------



## Ide (19 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich kenne dunkelblau/weiß als Bezugsmaße für die 24VDC (kurz 0V).



So kenne ich das auch!


----------



## marlob (19 Dezember 2008)

dani schrieb:


> Das orakle ich doch mal mit.
> Die einzigen Farben die definitiv fix sind:
> grün-gelb = PE oder grün/gelb mit blauem Klebeband = PEN.
> Bei allem anderen kann man definitiv machen was man will.
> Alles andere sind nur Vorschläge.


da braucht man nicht orakeln, grün-gelb ist vorgeschrieben, alles andere sind Vorschläge die man benutzen kann, aber nicht muss!!!


----------



## Homer79 (19 Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal schnell die DIN VDE 0198 überflogen, und hier steht zu blau lediglich:



> wird eine ungesättigte Farbe Blau, "hellblau" genannt, empfohlen.


...hellblau gennannt...*ROFL*


----------



## o.s.t. (19 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> ....hellblau/weiss kann man nicht für *-24V*...


...meinst du wirklich minus 24V, also negativ zu 0V bezogen oder meinst du mit "-24V" den 0V Bezugspunkt zu +24VDC ?

ansonsten für Steuerspannung meist gesehen, angewandt und akzeptiert:

dunkelblau mit weissen Strich: 0 VDC
dunkelblau: 24VDC

Hellblau habe ich in der 24VDC Verdrahtung noch nie gesehen (abgesehen von Sensor-Aktor Anschlusskabeln)

Ergänzend:
rot mit weissem Strich: 0 VAC
rot: 230 VAC

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## marlob (19 Dezember 2008)

Man sollte bei den ganzen Normen nicht vergessen das es nur Empfehlungen sind und keine Gesetze. Nehmen wir z.B. die Maschinenrichtlinie. Die wird durch die einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten in geltendes Gesetz umgewandelt und ist somit verbindlich. Normen sind jetzt Empfehlungen wie man diese Gesetze am besten einhalten kann. Und es gilt natürlich immer der Stand der Technik. Wenn der Stand der Technik was anderes sagt, als die Norm, dann ist der Stand der Technik einzuhalten.
Falls ich diese Gesetze anders einhalten kann, als in der Norm steht ist das nicht verboten!!!
Also darfst du auch für deine -24 Volt eine Farbe festlegen die du selber möchtest (ausser grün-gelb). Wenn es nur dem stand der Technik entspricht.
Ich hoffe das war kompliziert genug erklärt ;-)


----------



## sascha-odenbach (19 Dezember 2008)

ganz kurz und knapp

nur grün/gelb ist eigendlich festgelegt

alles andere wurde nicht direkt genormt


----------



## Flinn (21 Dezember 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Man sollte bei den ganzen Normen nicht vergessen das es nur Empfehlungen sind und keine Gesetze. Nehmen wir z.B. die Maschinenrichtlinie. Die wird durch die einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten in geltendes Gesetz umgewandelt und ist somit verbindlich. Normen sind jetzt Empfehlungen wie man diese Gesetze am besten einhalten kann. Und es gilt natürlich immer der Stand der Technik. Wenn der Stand der Technik was anderes sagt, als die Norm, dann ist der Stand der Technik einzuhalten.
> Falls ich diese Gesetze anders einhalten kann, als in der Norm steht ist das nicht verboten!!!
> Also darfst du auch für deine -24 Volt eine Farbe festlegen die du selber möchtest (ausser grün-gelb). Wenn es nur dem stand der Technik entspricht.
> Ich hoffe das war kompliziert genug erklärt ;-)


 
Und was ist dann "Stand der Technik" ?

Das lese ich auch immer wieder in den Ausschreibungen. Und unsere Firma liefert, wie ich finde, auch einen sehr guten Stand der Technik. Aber was ist, wenn ein Mitbewerber seinen eigenen Stand der Technik hat und nur nach dem Motto "Geiz ist geil" liefert?

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Wir nutzen für 0V DC hellblau mit weißem Strich.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Und was ist dann "Stand der Technik" ?
> ...


google oder wikipedia hätte dir sicher weiter geholfen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_der_Technik


----------



## Flinn (21 Dezember 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> google oder wikipedia hätte dir sicher weiter geholfen
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_der_Technik


 
Danke für den Link. Ich hab's mal überflogen - hilft mir aber nicht wirklich weiter... so einen Begriff rechtlich sauber zu definieren, ist auch denkbar schwierig, und das soll dann vor allem pauschal gelten für zig verschiedene Techniken. Naja.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## HBL (22 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen

Zuerst Begriffserklärungen zu "Stand der Technik" und "Regeln der Technik":


*1. Stand der Technik*

"Stadium der technischen Möglichkeiten zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, basierend auf den gesicherten Erkenntnissen von Wissenschaft, Technik und Erfahrung."

Sind festgehalten in den "Grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsanforderungen" (GSGA) der einzelnen EG-Richtlinien.

*Diese Richtlinien sind rechtlich verbindlich.*


*2. Regeln der Technik*

"Technische Festlegung, die von einer Mehrheit repräsentativer Fachleute als Wiedergabe des Standes der Technik angesehen wird."

Sind festgehalten in den europäischen Normen.

Diese Normen sind rechtlich unverbindlich, legen aber das Schutzniveau fest.


*Nun zu den Drahtfarben:*

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 ist klar festgehalten, Farbe Grün-gelb ist für den Schutzleiter, und Hellblau für den Netz-Nulleiter reserviert.

*Das ist keine Empfehlung, sondern ein MUSS.*

Alle andern Drahtfarben, welche in dieser Norm aufgeführt sind, sind Empfehlungen.

Ich persönlich verwende immer nach Möglichkeit die aufgeführten Drahtfarben der Norm. So kann ich mancher Diskussion aus Wege gehen.

Das Bezugspotential von 24VDC oder AC darf somit nie mit der Drahtfarbe Hellblau ausgeführt werden. der obige Vorschlag Blau/Weiss kann ohne weiteres angewandt werden.

Allerdings müssen allfällige Werksnormen beachtet werden.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2008)

HBL schrieb:


> ...
> *Nun zu den Drahtfarben:*
> 
> In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 ist klar festgehalten, Farbe Grün-gelb ist für den Schutzleiter, und Hellblau für den Netz-Nulleiter reserviert.
> ...





			
				[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> EN 60204-1:2006[/COLOR]]
> Schutzleiters
> GRÜN-GELB  über die gesamte Leiterlänge; sie ist ausschließlich dem
> Schutzleiter vorbehalten.
> ...



---> Ein Neutralleiter muss hellblau sein aber hellblau ist nicht zwingend ein Neutralleiter.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ---> Ein Neutralleiter muss hellblau sein aber hellblau ist nicht zwingend ein Neutralleiter.



das ist wie mit dem not-aus, der rot auf gelb auszuführen ist aber rot auf gelb muß nicht not-aus sein: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16535


----------



## Ludewig (23 Dezember 2008)

Liebe Leute,

"Nullleiter" ist eine veraltete Bezeichnung für den *PEN*, und der ist in D immer grün-gelb, im Ausland auch schon 'mal blau mit grün-gelben Markierungen. Der grün-gelbe PEN soll blaue Markierungen bekommen, nur die VNBs dürfen den PEN auch blau ausführen, sie sind explizit ausgenommen.

Die Farbe *hell*blau ist meines Wissens auch nicht mehr in der Norm enthalten, es heißt jetzt, dass der *Neutral*leiter blau auszuführen ist. 

Der Konflikt mit dunkelblau als Kennfarbe für 24VDC ist bisher nicht konstruktiv gelöst worden, im Grunde muss eine andere Farbe her.

Es gibt Länder, in denen blau nur für den Neutralleiter verwendet werden darf, D gehört nicht dazu. Ist kein N vorhanden, darf die Farbe anderweitig eingesetzt werden.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2008)

Ludewig schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Länder, in denen blau nur für den Neutralleiter verwendet werden darf, D gehört nicht dazu. Ist kein N vorhanden, darf die Farbe anderweitig eingesetzt werden.



Aber _hell_*blau* ist doch auch *blau*. Oder bist Du jetzt selbst (wie schon HBL) mit Neutral und Nullleiter durcheinander gekommen?


----------



## Ludewig (23 Dezember 2008)

@ zotos: 

Tut mir leid, aber ich habe deine Anmerkung nicht verstanden.

Zum einen meine ich, dass im Grunde in einer Anlage, in der ein N verwendet wird, für DC eine andere Farbe als blau eingesetzt werden muss, was bisher nicht die Praxis ist. Begründung: Die Farbe blau wird in der Norm *nicht mehr *nach hell und dunkel unterschieden.

Der von Dir zitierte Satz bezieht sich primär auf die Gewohnheit des Gebäudeinstallateurs, z.B. zum Schalten einer Leuchte ein 3 x 1,5mm² zu ziehen, wobei er den braunen als Hin- und den blauen als Rückleiter verwendet. Das soll in anderen Ländern ebenfalls unzulässig sein. Vermutlich sind dies aber Länder in denen die Einzeladerinstallation üblich und NYM unter Putz unzulässig ist. Es ist aber auch der Grund, warum vieradrig kein blau mehr enthält.

Siehe auch:http://www.zvei.org/fileadmin/user_...rmationen/Aderkennzeichnung_finale2004-02.pdf

Nebenbei: Uns war blau-weiß bei unserem Umsatz immer zu teuer, wir machen den Minus seit 20 Jahren in Weiß und niemand hat sich je beschwert.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2008)

Ludewig schrieb:


> @ zotos:
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber ich habe deine Anmerkung nicht verstanden.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch kein Wunder. Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf eine Aussage von Dir, die ich zwar Zitiert habe aber leider nicht richtig gelesen hatte. Ich hab das "*nur*" überlesen:


Ludewig schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Länder, in denen blau *nur* für den Neutralleiter verwendet werden darf, D gehört nicht dazu. Ist kein N vorhanden, darf die Farbe anderweitig eingesetzt werden.
> ...


Und dadurch eine ganz andere Bedeutung reininterpretiert.


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe wirklich mal gelwent, glaube nac 198, der N MUSS hellblau sein.
In der 510, für Kabel, das selbe. Oder bei mehr als 5 Adern eine Ader dementsprechend hellblau kenzeichnen.

Nun mit dem Derivat Hellblau/Weiss ensteht halt bei mir ein grosses Grübeln.

Notitz: Bei Zettler und Siemens haben wir ganz früher Hellblau/ Weiss in Schuzuanlagen, Altenheimen und Krakenhäusern als geschalteten N verwednet. pich wenn durch einen Sicherungsschalter L und N jeweils zusammen getrennt werden (20 Jahre aber her)


----------



## nade (30 Dezember 2008)

Das kommt der Alten Farbgebung bei der Installation gleich.
Schwarz= L
Grau= L oder N oder Schaltdraht
Blau= L oder N oder Schaltdraht
Rot= ACHTUNG! PE oder eben manchmal wurde er zu L genutzt.
Die ersten 3 Farben waren meist Drehstromverbraucher ohne N, der wurde dann beliebt von einem Wasserror, das zu der Zeit Stahl/Bleiausführung war genommen...
Aber so kenne ich die Farbgebung für Schaltschrank...
Schwarz = L bis Trenntrafo/Steuertrafo
Hellblau = N bis Trenntrafo/Steuertrafo
Rot= 230V ab Trenntrafo/Steuertrafo
Dunkelblau= 24V
Grüngelb= eben überall PE und somit "Erdpotential"
Weitere Fabrben werden eben je nach Betrieb unterschiedlich genutzt, z.B. Verdrahtungen, die aus anderen Schaltschränken ihre Spannungen führen und somit seperat Abzuschalten sind...


----------

